# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndrysho Foton e Profilit

## drini_në_TR

*Është e vërtetë se mund të vë një foto në profilin tim?*

Po, përveç *maskës/avatarit* në forum _(për më shumë shtyp këtu)_, ti mund të vësh një foto të vogël tënden e cila shfaqet duke hapur *profilin tënd* _(për më shumë shtyp këtu)_ dhe që e bën më të veçant ose serioz profilin tënd. Kjo foto duhet të jetë jo më e madhe sesa 100x100 piksela ose 97.7 kb _(kilobyte)._


*Si mund ta vendos ose ndryshoj Foton e Profilit?*

Shtyp së pari tek *Paneli i Anëtarit*, së dyti tek *Ndrysho Foton e Profilit*, dhe tash të hapet dritaria ku mund të vendosësh foton ose ta rifreskosh profilin tënd me një të re. Mund ta fusësh foton duke dhënë lidhjen e saj në internet, nëse kjo ndodhet në ndonjë server, ose duke shtypur *Choose* nëse kjo ndodhet në kompjuterin tuaj. Pamja e mëposhtme shpjegon paragrafin që sapo lexove:

----------


## Wiola

Po mue pse nuk pom del fotografia?Tek profili po ndersa kur postoj mungon fotografija

----------


## hot_prinz

Ndryshoje masken, nese do me t'dale fotografia edhe tek postimet.

----------


## Wiola

> Ndryshoje masken, nese do me t'dale fotografia edhe tek postimet.


 Pse kjo fotografi nuk bene ,Ok faleminderit

----------


## hot_prinz

> Pse kjo fotografi nuk bene ,Ok faleminderit


Zvogeloje fotografine, ne permasat e kerkuara.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Wiola

E kam zvogluar 80 me 80 eshte por prap nuk bene :i ngrysur:

----------


## hot_prinz

> E kam zvogluar 80 me 80 eshte por prap nuk bene


Mos nuk je ty ne foto, prandaj sta pranon?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Wiola

aha tani e kuptova arsyen,faleminderit per sqarim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Je e mireseardhur, kam pasion te sqaroj aty ku nuk kuptoj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Wiola

[QUOTE=hot_prinz;3682420]Ndryshoje masken, nese do me t'dale fotografia edhe tek postimet.[/QUOTE
E ndryshova masken po perseri nuk del fotografia ndersa tek ,,profili,,po.

----------


## hot_prinz

Te del fotoja e zgjedhur te maska?

----------


## Wiola

Po une e thash edhe me heret se tek maska po del fotoja :me dylbi:

----------


## hot_prinz

Dergomi gjitha fotot qe i ke mua dhe ma jep fjalekalimin, e pastaj ta rregulloj masken.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

